# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ερώτηση: ανεμογεννήτρια με δυναμό αυτοκινητου?

## vidas

έχει επιχειρήσει κανεις να φτιάξει κανεις ανεμογεννήτρια με δυναμό από αμάξι? αν το πρόβλημα τον στροφών που χρειάζεται το λύσουμε με  πολλαπλασιαστή στοφών... υπάρχει άλλο κώλυμα? :Glare:

----------


## vidas

διαβάζοντας περισσότερο στο forum είδα πως δεν είμαι ο μονος που έχω κάνει τέτοια ερώτηση. να αναδιατυπώσω την ερώτηση ως έξεις... έχει φτιάξει κανένας από εδώ τέτοια γεννήτρια? γιατί το δυναμό πρέπει να είναι μέχρι 50A? αφού έχουν αυτόματο και όταν έρθει σε πλήρη φόρτιση η μπαταρία σταματάει να φορτίζει?

----------


## makatas

Αν δεν γίνει περιέλιξη ξανά στο δυναμό (δεν έχω ιδέα πως ακριβώς, απλώς το έχω διαβάσει) δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πιάνει αρκετές στροφές για να είναι χρήσιμο σαν ανεμογεννήτρια.

----------


## taxideytis

θανασάκοοοοοοοο...δες εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=38299&page=5  μελέτησέ το και μετά πάρε με τηλέφωνο...άντε...που θα την βάλεις; Στο "ακίνητο", κάτω απο την πιλωτή για να φορτίζεις την μπαταρία;

----------


## vidas

ρε κώστα δεν ξέρω αλλα η όλη ιστορία μου φαίνεται απλή... ίσος γιατί έχω τα μηχανήματα και τα υλικά να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιες ιστορίες. να δεις το ποσο μακ@κας είσαι ώρες ώρες και θα σε βοηθούσα να την κανεις και θα σου έδινα free πράγματα. δες από την λίστα σου ποσα θα γλίτωνες. (σημειωμένα με κόκκινο)

Λεπτομερή σχέδια....και κόστος...
1η αποτυχημένη αγορά σχεδίων και συνδρομή περιοδικού 30 ευρώ.
2 αγορά επιτυχημένων και λεπτομερών σχεδίων 15.
3 Σύρμα περιέληξης 17,50.
4. Μουαγέ απο lada samara. 50. Ακριβό, υπάρχουν και φθηνότερα. Την επόμενη στο γειτονικό συνεργείο δωρεάν. και μέχρι την πιλότοι μου το ίδιο κάνει άχρηστε!
5. Ένα φύλλο κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 12μμ. 28.
6. δύο ντίζες 10 μμ + παξιμάδια 2,80.
7.Μαγνήτες απο Γερμανία σύνολο 65.
8.πολυεστέρας+υαλούφασμα 92. (διπλάσια ποσότητα απο απαιτούμενη). πέρα ότι πέταξα ένα τόπι να μην με πιάνει φαγούρα όταν κλώτσαγα σου πιάσαν και τον pop@
9.κόντρα πλακέ θαλλάσσης  9μμ  30.
10. Λάμες σιδερένιες 10. πάλι  σου πιάσαν και τον pop@
11. κατασκευή μεταλικού δίσκου για ρότορα 20. 
12. Ξυλεία ελίκων...10.
13 κόλλες κλπ κλπ 20.
καλά να πάθεις όμως γιατί χάθηκες! τώρα stile μου τα σχέδια... xaxaxaxa

----------


## spyropap

*Μετατροπή εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου σε δυναμό.*

Για κάποιους λόγους δεν είμαι πολύ περήφανος για αυτήν μου την κατασκευή.
Είναι ένα ακόμα από τα μάταια πράγματα που με έχουν απασχολήσει πολύ, δίχως 
να έχω την ζητούμενη ικανοποίηση/απόδοση.

Στο θέμα «κατασκευή αεικίνητου» στα #13, 17 φαίνεται πως το θέμα αυτό με απασχολούσε από πέρυσι.
Για την ακρίβεια με απασχολούσε πολύ νωρίτερα όταν σαν έφηβος προσπαθούσα να βγάλω περισσότερη ενέργεια από το δυναμό του ποδηλάτου τυλίγοντας στο πηνίο του περισσότερες στροφές πηνιόσυρμα..

Η σχεδίαση και κατασκευή πειραματικών μηχανών παραγωγής ενέργειας ήταν και είναι από τις αγαπημένες ασχολίες.
Τέτοιου είδους μηχανές θα πρέπει να τυγχάνουν εκτίμησης διότι εκτός της ευεργετικής λειτουργίας τους μπορεί κάποιος να διακρίνει το πνεύμα του κατασκευαστή καθώς και την ιερή συμμετρία που έχουν.
Έτσι παρότι δεν είναι η σούπερ αποδοτική γεννήτρια ηλεκτρισμού είναι το μεγάλο μου δυναμό ικανό να ανάβει λάμπα 6V 10W.

Λοιπόν για την κατασκευή αυτή χρησιμοποίησα παλαιό εναλλάκτη delco made in france.
Αυτό αποσυναρμολόγησα εντελώς.
Με την βοήθεια υδραυλικής πρέσας και με πίεση 300bar έβγαλα το πηνίο που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα από τους δύο οδοντωτούς πόλους που το περικλείουν. Αυτά δεν μου είναι πλέον χρήσιμα. Πρόσεξα ώστε να μην στραβώσω τον άξονα.

Έκανα τα παρακάτω έξοδα για αγορά υλικών/εργασίες.
Κομμάτι αεροπορικό αλουμίνιο δίσκος διαμέτρου 9εκ. και πάχους 6 _________15 ε.
12 μαγνήτες 3/4”x1/8”x3/16” ring neodymium mags powermagnetstore.com__26
Βίδες/κολαούζο/τρυπάνι 1/8”_________________________________________15
Εργασία τόρνου(φιλική τιμή)__________________________________________30
Δίχως να υπολογίσω προσωπική εργασία και μεταφορικά __________Σύνολο= 86 ε.

Τους μαγνήτες παράγγειλα και ήρθαν από Αγγλία, τιμή με αποστολή.
Επέλεξα αεροπορικό αλουμίνιο που έχει δυνατό κράμα και διπλάσια τιμή από το απλό.
Τον αλουμινένιο δίσκο έφτιαξε στις διαστάσεις και πέρασε στον άξονα με πρέσα ο μηχανουργός Ν.Μάγκος
Οι μαγνήτες είναι τοποθετημένοι εναλλάξ S,N,S,N, και έχουν διάκενο από τον στάτορα με την περιέλιξη 1χιλ.

Στις παρακάτω φωτο μπορείτε να δείτε στάδια της κατασκευής. Και το αποτέλεσμα..
Έβαλα στον άξονα του δυναμό συνδετήρα με τρυπάνι και το γύρισα με περίπου 1000 στροφές.
Στην έξοδο του δυναμό είχα λάμπα 12V 25W που άναψε όχι πολύ έντονα.
Οι ενδείξεις του βολτόμετρου/αμπερόμετρου ήταν 8.5V 1.3A υπό φορτίο. Αυτό μας κάνει 11W
Με περισσότερες στροφές θα ξεπερνά αυτή την απόδοση. Δεν ξέρω κιόλας πόσες ακριβώς ήταν οι στροφές αφού το τρυπάνι είναι παλιό 500W.

Λοιπόν αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα. Μετά από τόσο κόπο που έκανα για αυτή την σύνθεση νομίζω ότι δεν είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Τι κέρδισα? Την τύφλα μου, ακόμα μια μάταια κατασκευή.
Και όταν θα στήσω αυτό το δυναμό στην ταράτσα θα σκουριάζει παρέα με τις άλλες μου κατασκευές.

Σκέφτηκα ότι έκανα άλλη μια βλακεία. Ξόδεψα χρόνο και χρήμα για κάτι που μάλλον δεν θα με ωφελήσει.
Ε υπάρχουν και καλύτερα όπως το να είχα επενδύσει τα χρήματα αυτά σε γυναίκα. Δεν βαριέσαι…
Μην φτιάξετε τέτοιο. Πωλούν οι κινέζοι ωραία PMG/PMA στο δίκτυο.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18673Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18674Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18675Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18676
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18677Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18678Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18679Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18680

----------


## genesis

Σωστοοός στο σχόλιο για τις γυναίκες! :Tongue: 
Ούτε το χρόνο σου ξόδεψες ούτε το χρήμα σου άσκοπα. ΄Ισα - ίσα που τώρα μπορείς τεκμηριωμένα να μεταφέρεις ανεκτίμητη εμπειρία και πληροφορίες στους υπόλοιπους.

Τα δυναμό αυτοκινήτου είναι σχεδιασμένα εξ' αρχής έτσι ώστε με το ελάχιστο μέγεθος και βάρος να παράγουν μεγάλη ισχύ.
Αναπόφευκτα, για να το πετύχουν αυτό, χρειάζονται πολλές στροφές και χρησιμοποιούν ηλεκτρομαγνήτες για να δημιουργήσουν πολύ ισχυρό πεδίο.
Οι μηχανικές απώλειες που έχουν είναι μεγάλες και στο όριο των στροφών του κινητήρα μπορεί να "κόβουν" πάνω από 2hp.
Ως εκ τούτου δεν είναι κατάλληλα για χρήση σε ανεμογεννήτριες όπου η παραμικρή απώλεια έχει πολύ αρνητική επίπτωση στην απόδοση.
Το θέμα έχει αναλυθεί αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν σε αυτό αλλά και άλλα forum.

----------


## -nikos-

υπαρχει λογος που τα δυναμο αποδυδουν απο καποιες στροφες και πανω
οστε η μηχανη που δινει την κινηση να εχει αρκετες στροφες και να μην σβυσει
ειναι ολα θεμα μηχανηκης ,δεν βαζεις απλα ενα ανεμηστηρα σε ενα δυναμο και 
αρχηζεις να παραγεις ρευμα,αλλα αν τα κανεις ολα οπως πρεπει τοτε το δυναμο
ειναι η καλητερη και η δυνατοτερη γενητρια.
αρχικα η κινιτηριος δηναμη ακουει σε ενα νομο  ΓΩΝΙΑ ΡΟΠΗΣ που συμενει το
μεγαλιτερο το καλυτερο
ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΣ ολων των κηνητων μερων με στοχο την ελιψη των κραδασμων
τοποθετιση ΒΟΛΑΝ στον μετασχειματιστη στροφων για την διατιριση της παραγωμενης
κινησης εναντια στην αδρανια του μηχανισμου 
εναλακτικο κυκλομα φωρτισης [ποτε δεν χρεισημοποιουμε απευθιας το παραγομενο ρευμα]
για τον μετασχειματιστη στροφων εχω προτινει σε αλλο τοπικ τη χρηση συστυματος
μεταδοσης απο σκουτερ με υμαντα οστε να ριθμηζωνται αυτοματα οι στροφες και η
δηναμη που καταληγει στο δυναμο αναλογα με τις αναγκες του σε σχεση 
με τον αερα που υπαρχει.
αν καποιος φτιαξει αυτο το συστημα θα εχει αποτελεσμα ανωτερο απο ολες τις 
ανεμογενητριες που κυκλοφορουν .

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.ginlong.com/wind-turbine-...alternator.htm   κινέζικα
http://www.survivalunlimited.com/windpower/pmas.htm    αμερικάνικα
http://www.tlgwindpower.com/parts/PMA_500A.htm  πάλι αμερικάνοι..

και ψάχνοντας  βρίσκεις ουυυυυ

----------


## taxideytis

αν έβαζες τετράγωνους η παραλληλόγραμους μαγνήτες;

----------


## -nikos-

250CCmain.jpgscooter cvt.jpgscooter-transmission-belt671.jpg
πετωντας τον κυλινδρο το πιστονι και την μπιελα και κρατωντας μονο
τα ηλεκτρικα για την διεγερση του δυναμο
φερνωντας την κινηση του ανεμιστηρα στον στροφαλο και τωποθετωντας
το δυναμο στη θεση της ροδας τα εχουμε ολα [εμπλοκη-απεμπλοκη κινησης στις καταληλες στρωφες-
αυτοματη ριθμηση ρωπης-και απειρες στροφες]χωρις να ζωριζεται η φτερωτη μας χαρη
στον φυγωκεντρικο συμπλεκτη και το φυγωκεντρικο συστημα μεταδωσης.
-
-
Υ.Γ. οι μαντρες παλιοσιδερων ειναι γεματες απο δαυτα.

----------

bakmak (06-11-11), 

spyropap (24-02-11)

----------


## aris285

Ρε Σπυρο ξερεις τον μαστροΝικο?

----------


## spyropap

Ναι είναι χαρά μου που τον γνώρισα. Σπουδαίος τεχνίτης και άνθρωπος.
Όσοι τον ξέρουν τον παραδέχονται μέχρι και οι Ιταλοί τον εκτιμούν.

Μικρή η Ελλάδα και οι άξιοι τεχνίτες λίγοι και αυτοί αγωνίζονται να επιβιώσουν.
Δεν πρέπει να θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση αλλά όσοι θέλουν μηχανολογική εργασία 
και τόρνο στο κέντρο Αθηνών περιοχή Λ.Κατεχάκη μπορούν να αναζητήσουν τον Νίκο Μάγκο.
Είμαι ικανοποιημένος από αυτόν και τον προτείνω.
Άλλωστε κάποιοι άλλοι που ξέρω ζητούν μεγάλες αμοιβές ασύμφορες.
Να είναι καλά

----------


## spyropap

Πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα του δυναμό που έφτιαξα δεν είναι στον ρότορα αλλά στην 
περιέλιξη του στάτορα.
Με πιο κατάλληλη περιέλιξη από αυτήν που έχει ως εναλλάκτης αυτοκινήτου θα έχει 
καλύτερες επιδόσεις.

Έτσι και αφού μελέτησα το έργο/έρευνα του Jean-Louis Naudin αποφάσισα να τον ακολουθήσω.
Όπως φαίνεται σε φωτο στον παλμογράφο της παρακάτω σελίδας το μαγνητικό πεδίο 
αποδίδει διαφορετικά επάνω στην περιέλιξη ανάλογα με τον τρόπο κατασκευής της.
http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/mromexp.htm

Φαίνεται ότι το ορθογώνιο πεδίο στην περιέλιξη τύπου RoMag είναι ανώτερο.
Η θεωρία RoMag http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/dsqromag.htm
Θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί με την τωρινή απόδοση δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## micalis

Φιλε Σπυρο,μου αρεσει που ΠΑΘΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ με αυτα τα πραγματα,αλλα στο ξαναπα οτι ειναι προτιμοτερο να "ξηλωσης" τον αυτοματο σε ενα δυναμο,και να βαλης ενα κυκλωμα που να "ανεβαζη" την διεγερση οταν ανεβαινουν οι στροφες.Οταν ευκαιρεσω θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω ενα με αυτο το ολοκληρομενο που χρησιμοποιουν τα στροφομετρα.

----------


## spyropap

-
Ναι ναι θα το κάνω.. Όταν θα πετάξω τον νέο ρότορα με τους μαγνήτες και θα βάλω επάνω 
ξανά την διέγερση.
Αντί να δοκιμάσεις αυτήν την έξυπνη λύση μπορείς να δεις ένα σύγχρονο εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου 
που χρησιμοποιεί κύκλωμα μεταβλητής διέγερσης – νομίζω πως όλα τα καινούργια έχουν.
+
Συγκέντρωσα υλικά για την κατασκευή νέας περιέλιξης, καλή μου τύχη.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

φιλε μου το εφτιαξες τελικα... θελω και γω να κανω κατι παρομιο... μπραβο για την δουλεια σου πιο πισω μπορει να μην εβγαλε τα αναμενομενα αλλα μπραβο σου που το προσπαθησες...

----------


## spyropap

Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη. Να ξέρεις ότι δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει. Σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο έγραψα 
ότι έχω προχωρήσει σε διασκευή του στάτορα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αφού έκοψα με κόφτη τα σύρματα της περιέλιξης, αφαίρεσα την παλαιά 
ακατάλληλη περιέλιξη, τοποθέτησα μονωτήρες, βερνίκι και τυλίγω νέα περιέλιξη.

Πιστεύω ότι με το νέο πηνιόσυρμα 0.4χιλ σε νέα διάταξη, τυλίγοντας 2 ώρες κάθε βράδυ σύντομα 
θα έχω έναν στάτορα με κατάλληλη περιέλιξη που θα αποδίδει περισσότερο με λιγότερες στροφές.

Είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να κάνει κάποιος επιτυχής μετατροπή του δυναμό αυτοκινήτου.
Βέβαια εγώ το κάνω για χόμπι και όχι συνεχόμενα. Να δούμε πότε θα τελειώσει..

Τώρα έχω άλλες προτεραιότητες, ενδιαφέροντα πιο ουσιώδη όπως η αντίσταση κατά των ξένων 
συμφερόντων, η κηπουρική, η παρουσίαση/δοκιμή συστήματος παραγωγής Υδρογόνου, 
να πάω για μπάνια, για ψάρεμα κλπ J

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

χαχα... εχουμε και παρομοια χομπι. παντος οποτε το φτιαξεις στειλε καμια φωτο εδω να το δουμε και εμεις.. εχω μερακι και διαθεση για τετοια αλλα με αποθαριναν τα 8.5 βολτ που ειδες εσυ.. λοιπον καλα να περνας σου ευχομαι και μην σταματας να το βελτιωνεις καποτε θα το πετυχεις....και κουραγιο μετα 0.4χιλ  :Wink:

----------


## Stratos Aggelarhs

καλημερα,
αν και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε με δυναμο για παραγωγη ρευματος θα πω μια ιδεα  :Confused1: 
το δυναμο χωρις τον ανορθωτη του παραγει ρευμα ac 
μηπως θα ηταν πιο αποτελεσματικο ετσι και με τον καταλληλο συνδιασμο 2 γραναζιων αναμεσα στο εληκα και
στο δυναμο για τον ελεγχο της ταχυτητας?

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς τον Στράτο με τις ωραίες ιδέες.
Δεν θα χρειαζόσουν ανορθωτή εάν ήθελες να χρησιμοποιήσεις AC τάση.

Για φόρτιση συσσωρευτών πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει ανόρθωση και κύκλωμα ρύθμισης φόρτισης.
Έτσι διασφαλίζεις ότι το ρεύμα που θα παίρνεις είναι σταθερό και όχι ανάλογο με τα κέφια του αέρα 
(σε ότι έχει σχέση με ανεμογεννήτριες).

Για τα γρανάζια που γράφεις σαφώς καθορίζουν την σχέση ταχύτητας περιστροφής/αντίστασης της γεννήτριας.
Κάποιες εργοστασιακές ανεμογεννήτριες μεγάλου μεγέθους έχουν ανάλογο αυτόματο σαζμάν.
Μικρότερες ανεμογεννήτριες οικιακής χρήσης μερικές χρησιμοποιούν 1-2 γρανάζια, άλλες κανένα.
Είναι θέμα κατασκευής.

Τι έχεις κατά νου; Σκοπεύεις να φτιάξεις κάτι;
Διάβασες τα σχετικά θέματα σε πρώτη και δεύτερη σελίδα σε Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας;
Εκεί έχει πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

----------


## taxideytis

άσχετο με το θέμα αλλά σχετικό. Κατ' ευθείαν ac μπορείς να πάρεις απο υδρογεννήτρια. Υποτίθεται οτι έχεις σταθερή και μόνιμη ροή νερού οπότε με μιά καλή κατασκευή εξασφαλίζεις και σταθερό ρεύμα.

----------


## spyropap

*Μετατροπή εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου σε δυναμό (συνέχεια).*

Στο μήνυμα #6 είχα παρουσιάσει την κατασκευή μαγνητικού ρότορα που γυρίζει στο δυναμό που φτιάχνω.
Τώρα που τελείωσα και την μετατροπή του στάτορα έχω πιο ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα.
Τι έκανα
1>Έκοψα τα χοντρά σύρματα με κόφτη
2>Έκαψα/χτύπησα για να ξεκολλήσουν.
3>Τα αφαίρεσα τραβώντας τα.
4>Καθάρισα τοποθέτησα τους μονωτήρες (φωτό Ζ1)
5>Έκλεισα κενά με σύρμα κουζίνας
6>Πέρασα βερνίκι
7>Έκανα νέα περιέλιξη
8>Πέρασα βερνίκι
9>Μόνωσα, κόλλησα σύρματα

Από τα στάδια επεξεργασίας το χειρότερο μου ήταν το 7 αυτό που άργησα να τελειώσω.
Για την περιέλιξη χρησιμοποίησα πηνιόσυρμα 0.4χιλ περίπου 140 μέτρα.
Έκανα 6 ζεύγη πηνίων που κάνουν 12 πηνία όσα και οι μαγνήτες μου.
Το κάθε ζεύγος πηνίων δέχεται την ενέργεια των εναλλάξ πολικότητας 2 μαγνητών.
Θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι η πιο σωστή διάταξη.
Το κάθε πηνίο έχει 50 στροφές σύρματος, το κάθε ζεύγος πηνίων 100στ. και συνολικά 600 στροφές με το χέρι.. Στρόφαρα κανονικά.

Μετά μόνωσα τις 2 απολήξεις του κάθε ζεύγους με μαύρη/άσπρη ταινία για να τις ξεχωρίσω (φωτό Ζ2).
Μετά σκέφτηκα με ποιόν τρόπο να τα συνδέσω παράλληλα ή σε σειρά;
Δεν ήμουν σίγουρος έτσι έβαλα τα μισά παράλληλα (φωτό Ζ3,Ζ4) και τα άλλα μισά σε σειρά.
Αυτά από δεξιά που είναι σε σειρά έχουν εναλλάξ σύνδεση κατά ro-mag ευαγγέλιον.

Μετά έκλεισα το δυναμό και το γύρισα με το ηλεκτρικό τρυπάνι.
Μέτρησα τάση AC. Οι παράλληλες απολήξεις έδιναν 10.5V οι εν σειρά έδιναν 44V!
Έβαλα λάμπα 12V στις παράλληλες. Άναψε λαμπρά με ρεύμα 3.8Α
10.5*3.8=39,9W!
Ανάλογη πρέπει να είναι και η απόδοση των εν σειρά πηνίων αφού έχουν την ίδια κατασκευή.
Άρα βγάζω συμπέρασμα ότι με αυτόν τον στάτορα έχω 2 εξόδους των 40W.

Όμως ούτε τα 10.5 μου αρέσουν ούτε τα 44V. Διότι δεν είναι κατάλληλα για φόρτιση μπαταριών με την λογική ότι για χρήση σε ανεμογεννήτρια ο αέρας θα γυρίζει αργά το δυναμό που θα παράγει μικρότερη τάση.

Έτσι αποφάσισα να τα ξεκολλήσω και να τα συνδέσω με τον τρόπο εν σειρά (που δίνει τα πολλά βολτ) αλλά αυτή την φορά να έχω 4 εξόδους των 22V.
Με την λογική ότι 22 είναι πιο κατάλληλα για να σταθεροποιώ με ρυθμιστή φόρτισης στα 12V.

Τώρα ψάχνομαι για ρυθμιστή. Νομίζω ότι κατάλληλο είναι το LM338 που σε συνδιασμό με op-amp να ρυθμίζει φόρτιση μπαταρίας 12V 17Ah

*Όποιος έχει ξέρει κάποιο σχέδιο που να έχει δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία θα ήθελα προτάσεις.*
*Είδα κάποια σχέδια στα 10Α με διπλό* *LM338. Τι γνώμη έχετε;
*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21344Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21345Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21346
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21347Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21348

----------


## spyropap

Και αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα φόρτισης μπαταρίας που θα χρησιμοποιήσω για την ανεμογεννήτρια και θα συνδέσω στην γέφυρα με το δυναμό.
Το τρίμερ VR ρυθμίζει την τάση εξόδου στα επιθυμητά βολτ.
Αυτό το κύκλωμα που είναι απλό στην κατασκευή διακόπτει αυτόματα την φόρτιση όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη.
Ο κλασικός σταθεροποιητής LM 338Τ είναι ικανός για ρύθμιση ρεύματος 5Α και μάλλον θα βάλω δύο. Το βρήκα σε ελληνικό μαγαζί για 1.76ε

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21378

Αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος επάνω σε διάτρητη εύκολα και γρήγορα.
Και μια ακόμα φωτό της μικρής μου γεννήτριας που με την περιστροφή της (με το χέρι) ανάβει άνετα λάμπα LED 12V 3W

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21380

----------


## tsounakas

Μην κουράζεστε παιδιά βρήκα κατι καλο 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bihfmaJTwY&NR=1
Επιστρέφω με φώτογραφιες 
Καλη μου τύχη!!!!!!!

----------


## taxideytis

μην σκοτίζεσαι...αντιγραφή είναι...το πρωτότυπο είναι εδώ...http://www.scoraigwind.com/axialplans/index.htm

----------


## GreenEnergy

τις στροφές στο δυναμό μπορείς να τις πετύχεις με γρανάζια ένα μεγάλο στον άξονα του έλικα και ένα μικρό στο δυναμό. αν ο έλικας κάνει μια περιστροφή το λεπτό το δυναμό θα κάνει 2 η 3 η 4 ανάλογα με το μέγεθος που θα επιλέξεις στα γρανάζια.
illust_large_turbine.gif

----------


## -nikos-

> τις στροφές στο δυναμό μπορείς να τις πετύχεις με γρανάζια ένα μεγάλο στον άξονα του έλικα και ένα μικρό στο δυναμό. αν ο έλικας κάνει μια περιστροφή το λεπτό το δυναμό θα κάνει 2 η 3 η 4 ανάλογα με το μέγεθος που θα επιλέξεις στα γρανάζια.
> illust_large_turbine.gif



το φρενο το ειδες φανταζομαι στην φωτο.

----------


## GreenEnergy

Και βεβαια αν και στο δυναμό δεν χρειάζεται μπορεί να αντέξει 7.000 στροφές το λεπτό χωρίς να καεί. είναι αδύνατος να πιάσει τέτοια ταχύτητα με τον άνεμο.

----------


## -nikos-

> Και βεβαια αν και στο δυναμό δεν χρειάζεται μπορεί να αντέξει 7.000 στροφές το λεπτό χωρίς να καεί. είναι αδύνατος να πιάσει τέτοια ταχύτητα με τον άνεμο.



η κατασκευη που προτινεις ειναι με σταθερους μαγνητες ??
η με δυναμο στην κανονικη του μορφη [διεγερση] ??

----------


## GreenEnergy

με μαγνήτες θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα φρένο. εγώ λέω στην κανονική μορφή του.

----------


## -nikos-

> με μαγνήτες θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα φρένο. εγώ λέω στην κανονική μορφή του.



σωστος !!!
στο θεμα ''ηλεκτρικη αυτονομια οικιας'' εχω ανεβασει ενα κειμενο που λεγεται ''τα μυστικα του δυναμο''
ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερων και περιγραφει και τετειες κατασκευες.

----------


## taxideytis

όλα καλά με το κυρίως σώμα. Αλλά το αδύνατο και δυνατό σημείο είναι η *έλικα.*..Εκεί παίζονται πολλά...μετά το ύψος, ο ιστός...και πάει λέγοντας....

----------


## GreenEnergy

σωστά εχει μεγάλη σημασία η έλικα αλλα μπορείς να τα υπολογίσεις όπως και τα γρανάζια δεν γίνετε να βάλεις ότι βρείς. υπάρχουν πολλά στάδια που πρέπει να μελετήσεις.
1. να δεις σε τι στροφές παράγει ρεύμα το ντιναμό. 
2. μέση σταθερή ταχύτητα ανέμου που έχεις στην περιοχή που θα τοποθετηθεί. 
3. με την ταχύτητα του ανέμου χρολόγησης τον αριθμό πτερυγίων που θα τοποθέτηση και την πίεση που θα δέχονται και ο κινητήρας και τα πτερύγια και την αντίσταση του κινητήρα. 
4. υπόλογης το μέγεθος τον γραναζιών για να παράγουμε τάση σε χαμηλό άνεμο. και πάει λέγοντας..

----------


## navar

σε τέτοιες κατασκευές δεν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθείς κανένα μεταβαλόμενο σύστημα σχέσης με φυγοκεντρικά ?
όπως ακριβώς είναι στα βεσπακια με τους υμάντες !

----------


## -nikos-

> σε τέτοιες κατασκευές δεν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθείς κανένα μεταβαλόμενο σύστημα σχέσης με φυγοκεντρικά ?
> όπως ακριβώς είναι στα βεσπακια με τους υμάντες !



και αυτο γινεταιhttp://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=55023&page=2
προς χαρην ροπης ομως οχι ταχητητας περιστροφης,,,,,με μια μεγαλητερη ελικα θα εχουμε την γωνια ροπης που χρειαζεται

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν σας βοηθάει αυτό?Σύστημα μείωσης τ&#94.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σας βοηθάει αυτό?Σύστημα μείωσης τ&#94.jpg

----------


## Malvino

@spyropap
Αν κατάλαβα καλά πριν την νέα περιέλιξη έπαιρνες γύρω στα 10 watt ενώ με τη νέα περιέλιξη παίρνεις γύρω στα 80 watt. Αν όντως είναι έτσι και με το κόστος για την κατασκευή του είναι κοντά στα 100 € τότε ίσως να αξίζει αυτή η μετατροπή. Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες.
Α) σε τι στροφές αποδίδει αυτή την ισχύ;
Β) χωρίς την φτερωτή πόση δύναμη χρειάζεται στον άξονα για να περιστραφεί;
Γ) πόσο έντονες είναι οι διαφορές (τάσεις, ροπές) σε χρήση εν κενώ – φορτίων;
Δ) τελικά την χρησιμοποιείς και αν ναι ποια είναι τα συμπεράσματά σου;
Ε) τι είδους φτερωτή χρησιμοποιείς; Τη φτερωτή που μοιάζει με καπάκι από καμινάδα την έχεις βάλει σε άλλο μοτέρ;
Αν τελικά αποφασίσω να φτιάξω κάτι αντίστοιχο θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις περαιτέρω κατασκευαστικές πληροφορίες;

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

παιδια ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων και θελω και γω να κανω κατι τετοιο.... περιμενω την απαντηση του spyropap στα παραπανω ερωτηματα....  φιλε μου malvino μην πας να δωσεις λεφτα για δυναμο εχω εγω και μαλιστα παραπολλους με διαφορα αλλα προβληματα... οποτε δυναμο εχω να σου δωσω (αν σε περιπτωση πας να παρεις απο αλλου και σου τον χρεωσουν χρυσαφι μην τον παρεις στειλε μου να σου βρω εγω εναν και να στον στειλω... εγω δεν θελω χρηματα) κανε εναν υπολογισμο για τους μαγνητες μονο σε αυτο κολαω εγω... ποσοι θα ειναι? πως θα μπουν? και φυσικα με τι πολικοτητα? και ποσο θα στοιχισουν....?

----------


## sakic

δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλη ιδεα οι μαγνητες
καλυτερη λυση ειναι η αλλαγη σπειρωματος που προτεινει ο nikos
και χρηση κυκλωματος αυτοδιεγερσης του δυναμο με ρυθμιστη τασης

----------


## spyropap

Γεια μας και πάλι. Απαντώ σε ερωτήσεις malvino.
Α) Η μέτρηση των 40Wέγινε με αμπεροτσιμπίδα από τα μισά πηνία και σε φορτίο λάμπας 12Vενώ το δυναμό γύριζα με ηλ.τρυπάνι στην δεύτερη σκάλα (γρήγορη) των 900 στροφών το λεπτό.
Β) Δίχως την φτερωτή ο άξονας γυρίζει σχετικά εύκολα και μπορείς με το χέρι να του κάνεις 1.5 πλήρη περιστροφή.Για την αντίσταση του άξονα έχει σημασία το διάκενο μεταξύ ρότορα και στάτορα. Το δικό μου είναι 1 χιλιοστό.
Θα μπορούσα να το είχα κατασκευάσει με λιγότερο διάκενο όπως 0.5 χιλ αλλά φοβήθηκα την χαλαρότητα του ρουλεμάν. Το ρουλεμάν του δυναμό δεν έχει μπίλιες αλλά μακρόστενες περιστρεφόμενες ράβδους με ελαστικότητα.
Γ) Δεν έχω κάνει διάγραμμα. Είδα πως με αρκετό αέρα συνήθως δίνει 13-15V 3-4 A.
Δ) Αυτή χρησιμοποιούσα με την έλικα των 6λεπίδων 40εκατοστών έκαστη που έχω δείξει φωτο.
Και η έλικα μου είχε πρόβλημα. Η στρατζαριστή λαμαρίνα δεν άντεξε, στράβωσε με αποτέλεσμα να γυρνά έκκεντρα..
Τώρα το δυναμό έχω στο εργαστήριο και λειτουργεί ως πειραματικός κινητήρας χαμηλής κατανάλωσης. Ίσως το παρουσιάσω αργότερα στο θέμα “αεικίνητο” με κάποια μετατροπή.
Ε) Η μικρότερη ανεμογεννήτρια μου με την φτερωτή καμινάδας είναι συμπαθητική για το μέγεθος και την απόδοση της.
Έχει για δυναμό ένα μοτερ από εξωτερική μονάδα κλιματιστικού στο οποίο δεν έχω αλλάξει περιέλιξη αλλά έχω βάλει 6 μαγνήτες νεόδμιου και κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού τάσης διότι γυρίζει αργά.
Μπορεί να την κατασκευάσει κάποιος εύκολα με τον ίδιο τρόπο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει hubdynamo ποδηλάτου που δεν είναι πολύ ακριβά.
Ω) Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι συμφέρουσα κατασκευή για τον κόπο, τον χρόνο την απόδοση της. Με τα ίδια χρήματα αγόραζα έτοιμο δυναμό όπως αυτό που βρήκε ο Χρήστος #112 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=38299&page=12

----------


## Malvino

Όλα τα παρακάτω μπορεί να θεωρηθούν «χαζά» επειδή οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες αλλά λέω να το συνεχίσω λίγο ακόμα.

@ sakic
Ίσως να μην είναι και η καλύτερη κατασκευή αλλά μου φαίνεται ως η πιο εύκολη.
Ο nikos έχει παρουσιάσει κάτι που όντως κατασκεύασε και αν ναι που;

@ spyropap
Aν με τη φτερωτή που χρησιμοποίησες κατάφερες και πήρες 40 – 60 watt σε σύγκριση με το μοτέρ που βρήκε ο Χρήστος προτιμώ την ιδιοκατασκευή και αυτό γιατί:
Α) έχω αντίστοιχο μοτέρ από ηλ. μηχανάκι, της ίδιας εταιρείας με χαρακτηριστικά
MY 1016 – 24V – 14A – 2500RPM – 250W
και μόνο από τις στροφές που χρειάζεται για να αποδώσει μέρος της ισχύς του (γιατί ποτέ δεν θα δώσει τα ονομαστικά) κρίνεται ακατάλληλο για ανεμογεννήτρια. Αυτό αποδεικνύεται και από την δοκιμή που έγινε περιστρέφοντας το με δράπανο αφού δεν έφτασε ούτε στην μισή ισχύ του δικού σου.
Η χρήση γραναζιών και άλλων «κόλπων» για την αύξηση των στροφών δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν καλύτερο γιατί τότε οι ίδιες διατάξεις μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και στην ιδιοκατασκευή.
Β) είναι από εξωτερικό με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό συν του ότι για το συγκεκριμένο με τα μεταφορικά πάει στην τιμή αγοράς του.
Γ) γενικά για τα μεταχειρισμένα δεν ξέρω τι «ψυχολογικά» μπορεί να έχουν αποκτήσει από την προηγούμενη χρήση τους όπως επίσης δεν ξέρω αν ο κάθε παλαβός που τα πουλάει δεν έχει βγάλει κανα ρότορα από μέσα για να δει πως είναι και έχει χάσει την δύναμή του.
Δ) το δικό σου μοτέρ έχει δοκιμαστεί και σε πραγματικές συνθήκες και έχει ξεφύγει από τα θεωρητικά των στροφών και των γυρισμάτων με δράπανα οπότε αν υπάρχουν και περιθώρια βελτίωσης...

Με βάση τα παραπάνω και γνωρίζοντας ότι μοτέρ με χαμηλές στροφές και υψηλή τάση (χωρίς μειωτήρα) δεν υπάρχουν σε συσκευές που μπορούμε να ξηλώσουμε ή είναι πολύ ακριβά για αγορά οδηγούμαι στο συμπέρασμα ότι πρέπει να τροποποιήσω κάτι ή να φτιάξω κάτι από την αρχή. 
Για κατασκευή ολόκληρης γεννήτριας περιμένω να δω αποτελέσματα από τη κατασκευή του μέλους taxideytis που του εύχομαι κουράγιο και καλή επιτυχία.
Μέχρι τότε ή μέχρι να βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο λέω να ασχοληθώ με την παρούσα κατασκευή.




Οπότε συνεχίζω με κάποιες απορίες - σκέψεις

Παρατηρώντας το στάτη, αν φτιάχναμε περισσότερα πηνία ώστε να μην έχουμε κενό μέσα στο πηνίο αλλά να περικλείει όσο το δυνατών καλύτερα τα χωρίσματα ένα παρά ένα δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα αφού θα έχουν και καλύτερο πυρήνα; Στην περίπτωση αυτή λογικά θα χρειαστούν περισσότεροι και μικρότεροι μαγνήτες που θα δυσκολέψουν την κατασκευή αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι την κάνουν και αδύνατη.

Στο ρότορα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε παραλληλόγραμμους μαγνήτες ώστε να αυξήσουμε το πεδίο που περνάει κάθε φορά από τα πηνία;

Γιατί έβαλες στρογγυλούς μαγνήτες και όχι παραλληλόγραμμους;
Δεν είχαν τρύπες; Αν ναι τότε μια σκέψη είναι να γίνει φωλιά στο ρότορα ώστε να κολληθούν μέσα και εξωτερικά να μπει ένα λεπτό στρώμα πολυεστέρα ή κάποιο άλλο υλικό ή ίσως κάποιου είδος κολάρο.

Το μαγνητικό τους πεδίο τι κατεύθυνση έχει;

Γιατί έχουν διάταξη ένας πάνω και ένας κάτω;

Τη περίπτωση του να γίνει τόσο ισχυρό το πεδίο ώστε να μη μπορεί να περιστραφεί εύκολα ο ρότορας ή το να έχουμε τόσο μεγάλο ρεύμα ώστε να χρειαστεί μεγαλύτερης διατομής σύρμα με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξουν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά την θεωρώ ακραία αλλά ίσως και καλοδεχούμενη.


Συγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## -nikos-

αυτοκριτικη,,,,,ειναι κατι 
που συχνα ξεχναμε να κανουμε ενω με ευκολια κρινουμε 
τους αλλους .
ολο το καλοκαιρι τα θεματα των απε ηταν ξεχασμενα και παραμελημενα 
λες και δεν υπαρχουν αναγκες το καλοκαιρι.
αυτο που λενε τα παιδια [σπυρος-δημητρης]ειναι οτι πεταξανε λευτα 
για πραγματα που απλα θα τα ειχαν αγωρασει
κερδισαν ομως εμπειρια και γνωσεις απο αυτο και λιγο-πολυ τις 
μοιραζωνται μαζι μας.
πια ειναι η ανταμοιβη για αυτο ?ειναι η ανταμοιβη της ψυχης τους οτι 
θα βωηθησουν καποιον τριτο
ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗΝ σκευτη κανεις σας οτι σας χρωσταει οποιοσδηποτε να σας ανοιξει 
τα ματια ΟΥΤΕ να ερθει να σας φτιαξει την ανεμογεννητρια σας,
γιατι σας ''επιασαν τα κρυα''
οτι ποσταρα-ποσταραμε το καναμε γιατι γουσταραμε,
παρτε και διαλεχτε και κατασκευαστε να πληρωσετε και εσεις την γνωση σας,
η απλα δωστε 600ευρο για μια ανεμογεννητρια των 500w και καθαρισατε.
-
η εγκατασταση ανεμογεννητριας απαιτει ειδηκη αδεια απο την πολεοδωμια
το ιδιο και τα φωτοβολταικα
Αν η ανεμογενητρια σας κανει θωρυβο θα σας καρφωσει ο γειτονας σας.
καλη τυχη.-

----------


## spyropap

Νίκο όλα μάταια είναι. Παιχνίδι της φθοράς η αστρόσκονη που μένει πίσω.
Είναι ωραίο πράγμα οι κατασκευές, απασχολείς σώμα και πνεύμα. Όλοι πρέπει να φτιάχνουν βλακείες για να περνά η ώρα δημιουργικά. Μετά μπορείς να καταστρέψεις την δημιουργία για να γίνεται ανακύκλωση. Όλη ημέρα κένταγαν το βράδυ τα ξηλώναν..

Malvino
Τύλιξα στον στάτορα τόσα πηνία όσα και οι μαγνήτες, δηλαδή 12 (6 ζεύγη πηνίων).
Τα λίγα κενά που έμειναν τα έκλεισα με σύρμα ώστε να ομαλοποιήσω το μαγνητικό πεδίο του σιδηροπυρήνα.
Θεώρησα πως είναι η πιο σωστή επιλογή για το μέγεθος μαγνητών που χρησιμοποίησα.
Το να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος πιο ισχυρούς ή διπλούς μαγνήτες ναι θα ήταν βελτίωση.
Το να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος μικρότερους και περισσότερους μαγνήτες δεν ωφελεί διότι νομίζω ότι η πιο ιδανική σχέση είναι ένα πηνίο προς ένα μαγνήτη.

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με διαφορετικούς μαγνήτες. Αυτοί έχουν μαγνητική ικανότητα ανάλογη με το μέγεθος τους. 
Οι μαγνήτες νεόδμιου αυτού του μεγέθους είναι τόσο ισχυροί που για να τοποθετήσω τον ρότορα στην θέση του συνάντησα δυσκολία.

Πραγματικά επέλεξα τους μεγαλύτερους σε μέγεθος μαγνήτες τύπου δαχτυλίδι διότι έχουν τρύπα για βίδα. Σε μαγνήτες δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τρύπες και εάν ζεστάνεις τους μαγνήτες νεόδμιου αυτοί απομαγνητίζονται.
Εσύ μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις ρότορα με διαφορετικό τρόπο.

Είναι τοποθετημένοι ένας Βόρειος ένας Νότιος έτσι ώστε να δημιουργούν εναλλασσόμενο πεδίο με την περιστροφή τους.

Μπορεί να υπάρξει βελτίωση. Το ότι οι μαγνήτες μου είναι τοποθετημένοι με βίδες και όχι με κόλλα μου δίνει την δυνατότητα για εύκολη μετατροπή.
Έτσι μπορώ να μειώσω το διάκενο από τον στάτορα. Όσο πιο κοντά είναι οι μαγνήτες στον στάτορα τόσο μεγαλύτερη και η ελκτική μαγνητική ισχύς τους.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση η αντίσταση του άξονα στην περιστροφή θα είναι μεγάλη και θα γυρίζει πιο δύσκολα ως καθόλου με λίγο αέρα.

Η μέθοδος του βιδώματος των μαγνητών επάνω σε αεροπορικό αλουμίνιο είναι γερή και αξιόπιστη.
 Τις κόλλες δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι για τέτοια δουλειά. Βέβαια άλλοι τα κολλούν κιόλας. Φαντάζεσαι να ξεκολλήσουν;

Αυτά τα δυναμό έχουν δυνατότητα φόρτισης μιας μικρής μπαταρίας. Δεν λύνουν το ενεργειακό ζήτημα. Είναι πειραματικές κατασκευές με μικρή ωφέλιμη ενεργειακή απόδοση.
Πιο πολύ είναι η φασαρία τους παρά η ικανότητα τους..

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

γεια σας βλεποντας για αρκετες μερες ολα τα φορμ που εχουν σχεση με το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου αποφασισα να φτιαξω και γω ενα παρομοιο οπως ο spyropap αλλα τα προβληματα αρχισαν πολυ πιο νωρις απο'τι περιμενα.... (το κανω τελειως για πλακα αφου εδω που μενω δεν φυσαει σχεδον καθολου) λοιπον ακουστε το προβλημα...πηγα στο ηλεκτρολογειο αυτοκινητων του πατερα μου και περνω τον ποιο μεγαλο (παλιο) δυναμο αυτοκινητου που βρηκα μπροστα μου... τον ανοιγω.. μετραω τα κενα στον στατη και ηταν μολις 36.... δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω πως ο spyropap εφτιαξε 12 πηνια με 36 κενα ανοιγω τον υπολογιστη και τι να δω στον δικο του δυναμο τα κενα ηταν 42????? εφαγα πανω απο δυο ωρες ανοιγοντας δυναμο αλλα ολο εβρησκα με 36 κενα... υπαρχει κανενα στοιχειο πανω στο δυναμο να ξερω τι μαρκα ειναι??? (ανοιξα μονο δυναμους 12 βολτ και οχι 24 γιατι δεν δουλευουμε 24 βολτα στο μαγαζι.) please heeeeelllllpppppppppp

----------


## spyropap

Σωτήρη δεν βλέπω να έχεις κανέναν πρόβλημα, soto be cool!
Εάν σκεφτείς %3 η λύση είναι μπροστά σου.

Δηλαδή 3 κενά για κάθε πηνίο x 12 πηνία =36 κενά.
Στα 3 κενά για κάθε πηνίο κλείνεις το μεσαίο με σύρμα κουζίνας και σου μένουν 2 κενά για κάθε πηνίο..
Πρέπει να κόψεις/αφαιρέσεις την παλαιά περιέλιξη. Δυσκολάκι.

Να προσέξεις όταν αφαιρείς τα κομμάτια του χαλκού να μην καταστρέψεις τους συνθετικούς μονωτήρες γιατί θα τους χρειαστείς.

Για τους 12 μαγνήτες καλύτερα να ζητήσεις από τον πωλητή να σου κάνει έκπτωση στην αποστολή.
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ακολουθήσεις τις δικές μου επιλογές.
Εάν το ξαναέφτιαχνα θα έβαζα μεγαλύτερους μαγνήτες.

Η κατασκευή του ρότορα πρέπει να γίνει στον τόρνο. Αυτή η εργασία δεν σηκώνει λάθος. Πρέπει να γίνει σωστά με την πρώτη. Επέλεξα αεροπορικό αλουμίνιο. Είναι καλή επιλογή.
Στην αρχή τρυπάς τον δίσκο για να περάσεις τον άξονα μέσα.
Η τρύπα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη/ίση με τον άξονα έτσι ώστε όταν το θερμάνεις με καμινέτο 
να βάλεις τον άξονα μέσα με την υδραυλική πρέσα. Έτσι δεν θα χρειαστεί κόλλημα.
Εάν γνωρίζεις κάποιον Ήφαιστο καλύτερα να ζητήσεις την βοήθεια του.

Πριν πας για τόρνο μετράς την εσωτερική διάμετρο του στάτορα με δύο μαγνήτες κολλημένους επάνω του και απέναντι ο ένας από τον άλλο.
Η διάσταση αυτή είναι η ζητούμενη διάμετρος του ρότορα δίχως τους μαγνήτες +0.5 χιλιοστό.
Μετά πας για τόρνο.

Αυτά τα βήματα είναι αρκετά δύσκολα και απαιτούν ακρίβεια και έξοδα.
Εάν όμως θέλεις να τα κάνεις μπορώ να βοηθήσω κι άλλο.
Μπορώ να στείλω έναν δίσκο αεροπορικού αλουμίνιου ακατέργαστο που μου έμεινε από την κατασκευή μου. Αγόρασα μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι αλουμίνιου και μου έμεινε ένας δίσκος που είναι αρκετός για άλλον έναν ρότορα.
Δεν σκοπεύω να φτιάξω άλλον, οπότε εάν θέλεις εσύ να σου το στείλω σε διεύθυνση σου (π.μ).

Να έχεις κατά νου ότι εάν πετύχεις την κατασκευή θα πάρεις περίπου 80W σε περίπου 800-900 στροφές. Τι θα κάνεις; Θα φτιάξεις; Θέλω να το δω…

----------


## -nikos-

για να περνετε και καμια ιδεα=
PMA-ROT-2.jpgPMA-ROT-3.jpg-
-αυτος ξεπρεσαρισε τον ροτορα -παρηγγηλε ενα μαγνητη κυκλικο με τρυπα και τον 
εβαλε στη θεση του πηνιου.
αλλα ποσο κανει ενας τετιος μαγνητης νεοδιμειου,,,αραγε
μηπως ειναι ακριβωτερος απο την ανεμογενητρια ?

----------


## Notios38

Niko δεν ξεπρεσαρε τον ροτορα...ειναι φρεσκος...για μετρα τα ματια=πολοι..14 και παρε ενα αυτοκινητου και μετρα το 12..απο την σελιδα που ανεβασε ο Σακης ειναι η 5 φωτο  αν δεν κανω λαθος..και μεσα στον στατορα εχει 48 διακενα...αρα μπορει να παει χαμηλα...σε στροφες...λεει low rpm alternator

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση spyropap δεν το ειχα σκευτει ετσι #$%^(αισθανομαι λιγο (βλακας))...!!! εχω πολλες γνωσεις για να το κανω,δεν κολλαω στα πως να το φτιαξω απλα κολλαω στο πως να κανω τους υπολογισμους(τι μεγεθος συρμα να χρεισιμοποιησω,ποσες στροφες,ποσοι μαγνητες και ποιους μαγνητες πανω απο ολα,ΑΥΤΑ  ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ!!!! ) θα προσπαθησω να βρω αυριο το μεγαλυτερο δυναμο σε μεγεθος και θα αρχησω... θα προσπαθησω να να βγαζω και φωτο για να το δειξω και σε αλλους εδω μεσα!! και εννοειτε πως θελω βοηθεια απο ολους οσους γνωριζουν εδω μεσα και μακαρι να βγει πολυ καλο...

----------


## sakic

> Niko δεν ξεπρεσαρε τον ροτορα...ειναι φρεσκος...για μετρα τα ματια=πολοι..14 και παρε ενα αυτοκινητου και μετρα το 12..απο την σελιδα που ανεβασε ο Σακης ειναι η 5 φωτο  αν δεν κανω λαθος..και μεσα στον στατορα εχει 48 διακενα...αρα μπορει να παει χαμηλα...σε στροφες...λεει low rpm alternator



μπορει να παει χαμηλα σε στροφες αλλα με χρηση καταλληλης τροχαλιας θεωρητικα μπορει να δουλεψει και ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου με την ιδια τεχνικη

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

σημερα πρωι πρωι εψαξα και βρηκα τον μεγαλητερο δυναμο που ειχα στο μαγαζι.. ειναι 14 εκατοστα ο στατης (εξωτερικα) και (εσωτερικα) λιγο περισσοτερο απο 10,5 οποτε νομιζω οτι ειναι καλος για κατι τετοιο.. εκοψα τα συρματα πολυ προσεχτηκα για να μην χαλασω τις μονοσεις.. (νανε καλα ο μεγαλος κοφτης που εχω στην φωτο με βοηθησε πολυ..) τωρα ποσα μετρα συρμα να παρω??? και τι διασταση??? ο στατης εχει διασταση 4+4+2+2=12 ποντους η καθε σποιρα....αν βαλω 50 σποιρες θα εχω 12*50=6,00 μετρα.. σωστα? για 12 πηνια θελω 6*12=72 μετρα... αν εχω κανει καπου λαθος θελω να με διορθοσετε...!!!! λιγα δεν ειναι σε σχεση με τα 140 μετρα του spyropap που χρεισιμοποιησε για το δικο του λιγο ποιο πισω στην σελιδα 3...??? να και 2 φωτο

02112011345.jpg02112011347.jpg

----------


## spyropap

Δεν μέτρησα το σύρμα με ακρίβεια. Που σημαίνει ότι αγόρασα 3 κιλά χάλκινο σύρμα να έχω να τυλίγω.
Το σύρμα που επέλεξα είναι 0.4 χιλιοστά.
Εσύ εάν θέλεις να μάθεις πόσα μέτρα σύρμα να αγοράσεις ακριβώς κάνε αυτό.
Τύλιξε σε ένα από τα 12 πηνία ένα δοκιμαστικό νήμα που όταν το ξετυλίξεις θα μάθεις το μέγεθος του.
Αυτό το μέγεθος θα πολλαπλασιάσεις x12, θα πάρεις και 3 μέτρα παραπάνω για τις απολήξεις..

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ευχαριστωωωωω θα παρω και γω 0.4 χιλ.. νομιζω και γω πως ειναι οκ γιατι οι περισσοτεροι σε παρομοιες κατασκευες 0.4 βαζουν..

----------


## spyropap

Η ιδέα του Νίκου να συνδέσει ένα μοτέρ AC με δυναμό που θα χρησιμοποιεί για να φορτώνει μπαταρίες είναι κάπως περίεργη.
Λογικά η κατανάλωση ενέργειας στον μετασχηματισμό με γεννήτρια είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη 
από αυτήν που έχει ένας φορτιστής μπαταριών με μ/τ.

Όμως η ιδέα θα μπορούσε να εφαρμοστεί και αλλιώς.
Κοιτάξτε εδώ όσοι ασχολείστε με κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q95AmIP_YA&feature=related

Αυτό που φαίνεται είναι μια κατασκευή που μοιάζει πολύ με δυναμό ανεμογεννήτριας.
Η διαφορά του είναι στο ότι τον μαγνητικό ρότορα δεν γυρίζει έλικα αλλά ένα σύστημα διέγερσης 
με δύο μεγάλα πηνία στην βάση του που ενεργοποιούνται από το κύκλωμα σε κατάλληλο χρόνο.
Ο χρονισμός ρυθμίζεται από το μαγνητικό αισθητήριο.

Την τάση από τα 6 πηνία του στάτορα σταθεροποιεί με 2 γέφυρες κλασικά και δίνει στην μπαταρία.
Η κατασκευή δεν είναι αεικίνητη, δεν ισχυρίζεται κανείς αυτό.
Είναι όμως πολύ αποδοτική διότι γνωρίζω από δική μου κατασκευή πως αυτού του τύπου τα μοτέρ 
μπορούν να γυρνούν με κατανάλωση μόνο 250mA.
Έτσι γυρνάτε το δυναμό σας που είναι ταυτόχρονα και οικονομικό ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ.

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σκεφτεί εάν μπορεί να λειτουργεί το σύστημα με τροφοδοσία που 
θα παίρνει από την δική του έξοδο.. Ε όχι, διότι δεν υπολογίσαμε τις τριβές των υλικών κα παράγοντες.

Αυτό το πείραμα έχει απασχολήσει πολλούς ερευνητές και κάποιοι το παρουσιάζουν σαν 
σύστημα ελεύθερης ενέργειας. Κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι με πολλές στροφές αυξάνεται ο βαθμός απόδοσης του.

Αυτό το σύστημα μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και σε δυναμό PMG όπως το δικό μου, 
που θα το γυρίζω διεγείροντας μόνο τα 2 από τα 12 πηνία του.
Από τα άλλα 10 πηνία θα έχω έξοδο που όταν σταθεροποιηθεί σε DC θα είναι η ισχύ εξόδου μικρότερη από την κατανάλωση; Έτσι πρέπει να είναι..
Κάποια στιγμή θα το δοκιμάσω.

----------

γιωρυος (05-11-11)

----------


## -nikos-

οι μπαταριες δεν ''τραβαν'' μονιμως τα ονομαστικα αμπερ τους,,,μαλιστα
οταν εχουν φωρτισει δεν τραβαν καθολου
και το μοτερ θα τραβηξη απο το δικτιο τα αμπερ που χρειαζεται για
να μεταφερει την αναλωγη δυναμη στην γεννητρια μας αναλογα το ποσο 
ξεφωρτιστη ειναι η μπαταρια μας,,,,,,προς το τελος της φωρτισης θα γυριζει
''κουφια''.
αν προσεξετε το αμπερομετρο στους φωρτιστες μπαταριων μετραει αναποδα δηλ 
ποσα αμπερ θελει ακομα η μπαταρια για να γεμισει 
σε αντιστιχηα στο αυτοκινητο ο δυναμο μπορει και να απετισει απο
την μηχανη μεχρι και 5 ιππους αν η μπαταρια ειναι εντελως ξεφωρτιστη ενω αν εχει 
φωρτισει σταματα να επιβαρυνει την μηχανη.
Κατα προεκταση η χρηση ανεμογενητριας με διεγερση μπορει με το 
καταληλο κυκλομα να δουλευει ''ξεκουραστα'' και αναλογα τον ανεμο ουτε να 
''φρεναρει'' ουτε να παει ανεμος χαμενος.
και αυτο επιτινχανεται πολυ ευκολα με κυκλωμα διακοπτη ανωτερης-κατωτερης τασης.
σκευτητε το λιγο και θα με καταλαβετε.

----------


## vasilllis

> οι μπαταριες δεν ''τραβαν'' μονιμως τα ονομαστικα αμπερ τους,,,μαλιστα
> οταν εχουν φωρτισει δεν τραβαν καθολου
> και το μοτερ θα τραβηξη απο το δικτιο τα αμπερ που χρειαζεται για
> να μεταφερει την αναλωγη δυναμη στην γεννητρια μας αναλογα το ποσο 
> ξεφωρτιστη ειναι η μπαταρια μας,,,,,,προς το τελος της φωρτισης θα γυριζει
> ''κουφια''.
> αν προσεξετε το αμπερομετρο στους φωρτιστες μπαταριων μετραει αναποδα δηλ 
> ποσα αμπερ θελει ακομα η μπαταρια για να γεμισει 
> σε αντιστιχηα στο αυτοκινητο ο δυναμο μπορει και να απετισει απο
> ...




αυτο το συστημα το κανει ο ρυθμιστης φορτισης.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

και μετα απο 5 μερες ετοιμο το τυλιγμα...!! καθε πηνιο το εχω ξεχωριστα... δεν εχω συνδεση τιποτα ακομα... για δειτε και πειτε μου αν εχω κατι λαθος.. καμια ιδεα για συνδεση?????????

εβαλα 45 σποιρες (ισως και καποια να εχουν 47 )με 0.5χιλ συρμα!

απο μαγνητες ποιους λετε να βαλω καμια ιδεα?

07112011351.jpg07112011352.jpg07112011353.jpg

----------


## spyropap

http://www.ebay.com/sch/acrylic_dreams/m.html?_nkw=ring+magnet&_sacat=0&_stpos=&gbr=1&_od  kw=magnet&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313

Έβαλα στο δικό μου 12 μαγνήτες του τύπου D3/4"xD1/8"x3/1​6" Ring Magnets NdFeB / Neodymium
Εάν το έφτιαχνα ξανά τώρα μάλλον θα έβαζα το μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος  D1"xD1/4"x1/2".
Οι 10 από αυτούς τους μαγνήτες κοστίζουν γύρω στα 70 ε. Ζήτα από την εταιρία to combine shipping cost.

Αυτούς θα έβαζα τώρα. Πρέπει να χωράνε και οι μεγαλύτεροι στον ρότορα διότι στο δικό μου 
θα μπορούσα να βάλω διπλούς σε πάχος.
Έτσι επιλέγω τους μεγαλύτερους  2 of D1"xD1/4"x1/2" Ring Magnets NdFeB / Neodymium.

----------


## Malvino

Αν και έπρεπε να ...... αλλά....


Για τα τυλίγματα είχα βρει ότι είναι καλύτερα ως 3Φ.
Ενδεικτικά από εδώ
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_wind_tips.html
Generators and Alternators -> Single Phase vs. Three Phase
Για το πώς από εδώ
http://www.powercroco.de/bewicklungsrechner.html
αν και κάπου τα έχασα με τη μετάφραση

Για τους μαγνήτες ακόμα το ψάχνω. Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι έχουμε δώδεκα τυλίγματα και τα χωρίσουμε σε τρεις τετράδες (για 3Φ) τότε ο ρότορας θα μπορούσε να χωριστεί σε τέσσερα ίσα μέρη με ακολουθία μαγνητών N-S-N-S. Σε περίπτωση που τον χωρίσουμε σε περισσότερα μέρη* τότε, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι ότι δεν θα πάρουμε μεγαλύτερη τάση αλλά μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα. Κάτι το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν μας ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα καθώς την έξοδο θα την ανορθώσουμε.
*με βάση τα παραπάνω όταν ο αριθμός των μαγνητών είναι ίδιος με τον αριθμό των πηνίων τότε λογικά αν έχουμε τριφασική έξοδο, τότε και στις τρεις φάσεις θα έχουμε την ίδια συχνότητα. 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τότε: για την τάση εξόδου παίζει ρόλο ο αριθμός - οι σπείρες των πηνίων και η διατομή του σύρματος, για την συχνότητα ο αριθμός των μαγνητών και για την ισχύ το πόσο ισχυροί είναι οι μαγνήτες (δείκτης BHmax).
Μπορεί να φαίνονται ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους αλλά δεν είναι. Για παράδειγμα δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τεράστια ισχύ με πολύ μικρή διατομή σύρματος. Επίσης επειδή η απόδοση του συστήματος εξαρτάται και από την «πηγή εισόδου» που είναι ο άνεμος και που δεν είναι πάντα ισχυρός – σταθερός τότε πρέπει να βρεθεί μια χρυσή τομή όλων των παραπάνω ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες που θα εργαστεί το μοτέρ. Επιπρόσθετα έρχεται και η επιλογή της φτερωτής που είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο καθώς επηρεάζει άμεσα την απόδοση του συστήματος και είναι αυτό που θα καθορίσει την κατασκευή του μοτέρ ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες «αέρα?» που επικρατούν.

Αν και όλα τα παραπάνω κάνουν δύσκολη την επιλογή ακόμα και για αγορά έτοιμης ανεμογεννήτριας, συνέχισα να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα γιατί είδα ότι ένα γνωστό μοντέλο ανεμογεννήτριας και συγκεκριμένα η air-x δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο τυποποιημένο μοτέρ αλλά κάτι σαν αυτό που συζητιέται. Δηλαδή τυλίγματα στο στάτη και μόνιμους μαγνήτες στο ρότορα.
Μερικές φωτογραφίες εδώ:
http://www.lainesinasolar.com/repuestos/repuestos.htm
http://airmarine.eu/seiten/air_x_explo.htm
http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/so...-58943-_3.html

Οπότε ψάχνοντας για κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία της air-x κατέληξα στα εξής δύο site:
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=10682
http://fieldlines.com/board/index.php/board,5.0.html
και ένα τρίτο που δεν το έχω δει ακόμα
http://www.windynation.com/community/


Με ένα πρόχειρο ξεσκαρτάρισμα από το πρώτο site (που δεν είναι και τόσο για DIY κατασκευές) βρήκα αυτά:
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=6536
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=5680
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=4728
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=4831
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=5098
http://wind-sun.com/ForumVB/showthread.php?t=1479

Από το δεύτερο site (που είναι πιο πολύ για DIY κατασκευές) δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα ξεσκαρτάρισμα (και δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει και ποτέ) γιατί έχει κοντά στις 5000 άρθρα. Έχει όμως διάφορα άρθρα ακόμα και για υπολογισμό διατομής – αριθμό σπειρών για τα πηνία του στάτη.

Όταν σοβαρευτώ (που δεν το βλέπω) ίσως ανοίξω και κάνα βιβλίο αλλά μέχρι τότε...

----------

sakic (08-11-11)

----------


## spyropap

Ο Σωτήρης που ενδιαφέρεται και έχει ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή θα πρέπει να σκεφτεί 
την συνδεσμολογία που θα ακολουθήσει.
Για μετατροπή εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου σε δυναμό προτείνω το ακόλουθο σχέδιο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25316
Βλέπετε πως σε κάθε μισό, από τα 4 πηνία έχουμε έξοδο σε γέφυρα και έχουμε και άλλα 2 ως είσοδο.
Σε αυτά τα In1, In2 μπορούμε εάν θέλουμε να τροφοδοτήσουμε το δυναμό με κατάλληλο χρονισμό και να έχουμε υβριδικό δυναμό/ηλ. μοτέρ.
 Αυτό θα το κάνουμε για να περιστρέφουμε το δυναμό δίχως έλικα!

Το κύκλωμα οδήγησης και χρονισμού θα παρουσιάσω αργότερα διότι δεν το έχω εύκαιρο.
Η λογική κατασκευής ενός υβριδικού δυναμό/μοτέρ είναι πως είναι ενδιαφέρον για μέτρηση της απόδοσης του ως ανατροφοδοτούμενη γεννήτρια..

Θα πρέπει να προσέξετε πολύ με τους μαγνήτες νεοδμιου διότι από απροσεξία μπορεί να τραυματιστείτε. Εάν αφήσετε έναν μαγνήτη σε τραπέζι και κρατάτε έναν άλλο με το χέρι σας, περάσετε το χέρι σε απόσταση κοντινή πχ 30εκ. τότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα ο μαγνήτης που είναι κάτω να σηκωθεί και με μεγάλη ταχύτητα να χτυπήσει/κολλήσει στον άλλον που κρατάτε. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση μπορούν να τραυματιστούν τα δάχτυλα σας.
Ακόμα μπορούν οι μαγνήτες να σπάσουν από την σύγκρουση τους.
Μου έτυχε να σπάσουν μαγνήτες που κόλλησαν με φόρα. Ίσως από αδυναμία στο κράμα μετάλλου.

----------


## active

μηπως στο ebay βρισκεις πιο φθηνα απο τον κοπο σου. Ανεμογενητρια κομπλε 400w με τα μεταφορικα μαζι ~300 ευρώ

----------


## katmadas

> μηπως στο ebay βρισκεις πιο φθηνα απο τον κοπο σου. Ανεμογενητρια κομπλε 400w με τα μεταφορικα μαζι ~300 ευρώ



Ανεμογενητρια κομπλε 400w με τα μεταφορικα μαζι Αξια ~300 ευρώ 						

Ανεμογενητρια κομπλε ιδιοκατασκευης και με πολυ κοπο Αξια ~Ανεκτιμιτη

----------


## γιωρυος

> Ανεμογενητρια κομπλε 400w με τα μεταφορικα μαζι Αξια ~300 ευρώ 						Ανεμογενητρια κομπλε ιδιοκατασκευης και με πολυ κοπο Αξια ~Ανεκτιμιτη



που ειναι αυτη  ωρε φανηηηη

----------


## tomhat

http://autonopedia.org/renewable_ene...ators/pmg.html

----------


## spyropap

Πολλά έχουν γραφτεί για δυναμό οχημάτων που τα βρίσκει κάποιος στα παλιά.
Δεν έχω δει όμως κανέναν να έχει αγοράσει ή κατασκευάσει ένα dynamotor. Όπως φαίνεται από το όνομα του είναι συνδυασμός ηλεκτρικού μοτέρ κ γεννήτριας. 

Τα πιο εξελιγμένα υβριδικά μοτέρ αυτού του τύπου μπορούν να αποδίδουν το ρεύμα που χρησιμοποιούν για την λειτουργία τους σε μπαταρίες. Έτσι ανακυκλώνουν ένα μέρος της ενέργειας τροφοδοσίας τους (BEMF).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLQBSZZLn_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=rs8_appzFg0

Το δικό μου dynamotor θα βελτιώσω και θα παρουσιάσω αργότερα εδώ.

----------


## sakic

αυτο μαλιστα
αν καταφερεις να φτιαξεις κατι τετοιο και εχεις κερδος εστω και 10 βατ τοτε νομιζω πως σε βαθος χρονου και κατω απο ορισμενες προυποθεσεις ελυσες το ενεργειακο σου μια και δια παντως

----------


## spyropap

Παρουσίασα το πειραματικό μου μοντέλο το οποίο κατασκεύασα με μετατροπή 
DC επαγωγικού κινητήρα και αυτοσχέδιο κύκλωμα οδήγησης.
Μέχρι τώρα πέτυχα την οικονομική λειτουργία του κινητήρα με ελάχιστο ρεύμα.
Όπως μετρήσαμε αυτό είναι μόλις 35mA με 18V, λιγότερο από 1W!

Τώρα ετοιμάζω έναν νέο μαγνητικό ρότορα τον οποίο κόβω με ποτηροτρύπανο σε ξύλο.
Ρότορας με ξύλο, βίδες και μαγνήτες μπορεί να μην είναι ο καλύτερος αλλά για δοκιμές είναι εντάξει. Αυτό θα δείξω τον μήνα Δεκέμβριο.

Η κατασκευή μοντέλων δίνει πολύτιμες πληροφορίες και είναι απαραίτητη πριν την σχεδίαση/κατασκευή μεγάλης μονάδας με μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## sakic

ανυπομονω να δω τα αποτελεσματα
τον κινητηρα που λες οτι καταναλωνει 1 w τον δοκιμασες μονο του φανταζομαι
εχεις δοκιμασει να δωσεις κινηση απο αυτον στη γεννητρια σου?

τι γεννητρια θα χρησιμοποιήσεις?

----------

